# Xifaxin



## 22450 (Oct 19, 2005)

Hello, It's been a month or so since my last post! I'm miserable, had to turn around on my way to work this morning....had a huge accident do to IBS D!! Went to the Dr, he put me on Xifaxan, anyone try it? Levbid just made things worse for me, I'm a mess. I can't let this control another job of mine. I went to bed after that episode. And what is the Calcium talk maybe I should try that too? I'm desparate I will take anything really. I did notice that Vicodine helps on my weekends off, no pain at all no cramping. Any advise? Thanks!!


----------



## 22450 (Oct 19, 2005)

I read about Linda's Calcium and I may try it. I'm just wondering if anyone out there had used Xifaxan and how did it work for them, It's a probiotic, and I took it an hour ago and my tummy hurts all over again!!


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi, Xifaxan is the trade name for "rifaximin". It's NOT a probiotic...it's an antibiotic. It's relatively new & being used w/ some success for IBS & IBD if used for longer periods...You probably should consider taking probiotics though, 3 hours after the antibiotic or 1 hour before...to prevent more dysbiosis...Here's some research on rifaxim:Irritable Bowel Syndrome Study Shows That Targeted Antibiotics Lead To Long-lasting Improvement In SymptomsRifaximin, a poorly absorbed antibiotic: pharmacology and clinical potential.And here are the known side effects:http://www.rxlist.com/cgi/generic/xifaxan_ad.htmAlso interesting is a thread here re: rifaximin:http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/43110261/m/325105561I'd try it if I could get rifaximin in this country...Hope things get better, Talissa


----------



## JudithB (Mar 29, 2005)

sweetblondi74Hi - I canot help you with the Xifaxan but can tell you what has helped me. I have been living with ibs.d for over 30 years in varying degrees of pain, diarrhea and discomfort also including incontinence in recent years. (I am 53).In October 2004 when I found this site I also found another site - .. - and learnt an awful lot about my ibs !! You name it I had tried it over the years but I still suffered and struggled. Actually, it became worse after I suffered a bout of Campylabacter food poisioning in June 1997 - I had been unable to obtain any stability or control .. UNTIL... I started taking a soluble fiber supplement daily and also Acidopholus daily. I have also made some alterations to my diet.Unfortunately this condition cannot be controlled very quickly on a permanent basis but in the meanwhile take Imodium for the d.I think you would find it beneficial to look at the site I have mentioned - it also has very active message boards.You are in the right place here - we all know what you are going through, we all know how desperate you must be feeling ...... it probably will take you time, but eventually the light is there at the end of the tunnel (and it is NOT the next train coming!).Keep Smiling







JudithP.S. Do you drink plenty of water every day? - that is important especially when the d is so bad because you need to prevent dehydrating.


----------



## JudithB (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi again - a lot of people do benefit from the Calcium Carbonate - I see you have read Lindas info - the calcium absorbs the excess fluid and lessens the d. It did not help me enough so I stopped it after 3 months. Linda does day that she needs to take it three times a day with each meal else hers comes back.I would suggest that you do not start lots of things together, I would try one thing first and then another - with the exception of the fiber because everyone can benefit from that although some people will say it made them worse. It took me some months to get stable - some people on these boards told me it would take time and although that isn't what you want to hear when you are really suffering, it did encourage me to keep on going with my regimes.


----------



## 22450 (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi! I thank you for all the good information, I have been reading and reading! I will take this information and you know? I think i'm going to just print what i can and take it to the Dr because I'm tired of feeling this pain, I have 2 small children to take care of and it's taking a toll on me to where I don't even act happy anymore, and I mean ACT...lol, I have been on the Xifaxan for 24 hours now and nothing has changed for me at all, still miserable, I know it's all stress related, I'm a nervous person all the time but, this has to go away! Thank you so much for writing me I appreciate it. I'm just going nuts, it really consumes your life! I never feel good, I can't count how many jobs I have lost over this problem in my years, and im only 31. I have has this since 15 or younger, but much worse now. I feel like the Dr just gives me pills once a month and ships me off and says hope this one works, and when it doesn't i get discouraged.


> quote:Originally posted by Talissa:Hi, Xifaxan is the trade name for "rifaximin". It's NOT a probiotic...it's an antibiotic. It's relatively new & being used w/ some success for IBS & IBD if used for longer periods...You probably should consider taking probiotics though, 3 hours after the antibiotic or 1 hour before...to prevent more dysbiosis...Here's some research on rifaxim:Irritable Bowel Syndrome Study Shows That Targeted Antibiotics Lead To Long-lasting Improvement In SymptomsRifaximin, a poorly absorbed antibiotic: pharmacology and clinical potential.And here are the known side effects:http://www.rxlist.com/cgi/generic/xifaxan_ad.htmAlso interesting is a thread here re: rifaximin:http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/43110261/m/325105561I'd try it if I could get rifaximin in this country...Hope things get better, Talissa


----------



## 22450 (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi! I will wait to try the calcium because they want me on the xifaxan for 2 weeks to see if it helps...i doubt it but we will see. Im just miserable, and nobody understand but you guys! My husband thinks im a baby, my parents are sick of hearing it, and my kids well....they just don't get it, they just see the grumpy mom who is running all the time and has a heating pad on her tummy all day. I just started a part time job....2 months ago, missed 2 days so far do to this, "D" it's pain full for days cramping, sweating, nothing is ever found though. Im 31 and feel 70! I should be enjoying my kids and life and i plan my life around not eating because it may make me cramp and sick for a week. I lost 10lbs this week alone, the last time i gave up on food i was down to 97lbs, right now i just had a baby, so im at 124, i was 140 all summer till this bout came with avengens!! Thank you for your support, you don't know how much i appreciate it!


> quote:Originally posted by JudithB:Hi again - a lot of people do benefit from the Calcium Carbonate - I see you have read Lindas info - the calcium absorbs the excess fluid and lessens the d. It did not help me enough so I stopped it after 3 months. Linda does day that she needs to take it three times a day with each meal else hers comes back.I would suggest that you do not start lots of things together, I would try one thing first and then another - with the exception of the fiber because everyone can benefit from that although some people will say it made them worse. It took me some months to get stable - some people on these boards told me it would take time and although that isn't what you want to hear when you are really suffering, it did encourage me to keep on going with my regimes.


----------



## JudithB (Mar 29, 2005)

SweetblondiHi again. What you can do immediately is to look on ...com and try the "what to eat when you can't eat anything" suggestions. I have just looked up Xifaxin and it is a special antibiotic that will kill off any bad bacteria in the intestines - I can see why the doctor has done this - to eliminate that possibility that you have bacteria problems in the guts.As you have had ibs for years I would change what I said to you and try the Calcium as soon as you can get some. When I was diagnosed at 22 I had a son of 2 and like you I felt and infact do feel that my sons grew up with an ill mother. Despite that however I did manage to work part-time for many years until 1997 when I lost my job due to ill-health (lower back not ibs).Do you have a problem with taking Imodium? - I have always found that to be the most effective in the immediate - to bring about a sustained stability and control then diet, supplements are the way to go.







Judith


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey SB, you're welcome! I remember those days--when IBS ruled my world & my husband thought I was antisocial & just no fun...now he's the one who doesn't want to go to parties & I do! One day you'll look back on these times & Smile w/ gratitude that its passed...And because the rifaximin is such a "cutting edge" treatment for IBS, it sounds like you've got a good doc. It seems though that most people on the Xifaxin for only 2 weeks do better at first & then regress...Those who stay on it at low doses after the first 2 weeks(200 mg/day) for up to 3 months seem to have the most lasting progress. And pls, pls, pls take probiotics. The antibiotic wipes out _all_ bacteria in the intestines, not just the bad...I have good luck w/ PB8 & others...but it needs to be high dosed after the course of antibiotics...Like Judith, I've had great luck w/ the fiber, not the calcium...calcium treatment seems to help the most those who have IBS-D after gallbladder removal...But I tried every kind of soluble fiber before trying Metamucil/psyllium because lots said it causes the most gas. Of course I have the best luck with it...no gas problems except the first 2 days...I went straight to the high dose of 2 T in the am & 2 T before dinner...really firms things up & is also very healthy for the colon & promotes the good bacteria...One other thing that helps me alot is taking plant-based digestive enzymes BETWEEN meals. I've read that's best for those of us w/ gut inflammation & I believe it because taking them w/ meals didn't really do much for me. Also cutting out all food additives helped me ALOT.Good luck, this WILL pass, just hang in there...Talissa


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

PS...Altho I'm very grateful for the fiber, it is my goal to not need it...like my sister said re: metamucil, "Isn't that for old people?"


----------

